# 76ers Acquire Jason Kapono



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> The first deal of the National Basketball Association's 2009 offseason has been reportedly completed. According to Doug Smith, the Toronto Raptors have traded sharpshooter, Jason Kapono to the Philadelphia 76ers for Reggie Evans.


Link


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well that all but confirms Tywon Lawson will be their draft pick.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Good move by Philly. :clap:


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

I guess you guys need a shooter.

Hope you utilize him well though cuz he can't create his own shots


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I like the move as long as Kapono gets only 15-18 minutes per.

Also the Sixers will still need to get more shooters, preferably some who can put the ball on the floor.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

vinsanity77 said:


> I guess you guys need a shooter.
> 
> Hope you utilize him well though cuz he can't create his own shots


He is a little more crafty than people give him credit for, but he by no means is a slasher. This deal helps both teams. Toronto has shooters, Calderon, Bargnani, and Parker all shoo the 3 very well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah. Both teams got limited players who shouldn't be playing major minutes.

I really don't mind seeing Reggie Evans gone. He's an overrated rebounder, can't jump over the Saturday Daily News, and don't dream of him ever finishing. If he's in limited minutes he's fine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Roster Breakdown

C - Samuel Dalembert, Marreise Speights
PF - Elton Brand, Jason Smith
SF - Thad Young, Jason Kapono
SG - Andre Iguodala, Willie Green
PG - First round pick, Lou Williams

Great trade as it gets rid of a coach playing Evans way too many minutes and also now they have someone who is a real NBA shooter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The first round pick is Lawson. Stefanski already said they were looking for a point or shooter. Shooter is covered, leaving Maynor and Lawson. Lawson's gotten rave reviews and I am not even sure they are looking at Maynor.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Where has Lawson gotten rave reviews? All I read from the scouting combine was that GM's thought he was a product of UNC's system, and his game wasn't going to translate to the NBA. Last I checked that isn't getting rave reviews.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

From the local philly papers ask Coatesvillain for details. Its in the other thread.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yep. Every local paper was gushing about Lawson. Courtney Witte (Sixers head of scouting) was gushing over him, and Stefanski and Jordan didn't comment. The vibe coming out is that they're practically in love with him, and if he's there they'll take him.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i love J Kap, he doesnt have many moves but hes a great spark in short spans


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well good for Ty, it's good to hear he got some good reviews because it sounded like DE, and all the GM's they interviewed were slamming him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

With Eddie Jordan as the coach, I just don't see Lawson being the pick. Roy Williams point guards don't have the best NBA track record.

Adonis Jordan, Rex Walters, Jacque Vaughn, Kirk Hinrich, Aaron Miles, Raymond Felton (who he didn't recruit) and now Tywon Lawson. Not exactly a murder's row of future NBA all-stars.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

For some reason, i just keep seeing Maynor as their pick, i think he'd be a great fit. Either way it's a good fit, seeing as Ty Lawson is great at the push-the-ball game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

it just occured to me that the 6ers could draft Brockman in the second and look like geniuses cause they get what they lost with Evans and much cheaper.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I like Brockman, but I wouldn't mind them looking for another guy for the back court who can shoot. That's if they acquire a second round pick.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I somehow completely missed this. Nice trade, but at this point I'd rather just have Korver back and scrap the Brand deal. 20/20 hindsight, of course.


----------

